# Help with tricks: 360 and 540



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

DEFINITELY not a freestyle pro, but it helps to practice doing a 180 in the air landing with a 180 on the snow spinning in the same direction, kindof like you're doing the 2nd half of the 360 all in one fluid motion (I guess it's called a 180 with a revert?) before hitting 3's, because that way you learn to control landings where you might not get the full rotation.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Subject has been covered many times. Use the search option and look in the "tips" sticky.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

max_tm said:


> DEFINITELY not a freestyle pro, but it helps to practice doing a 180 in the air landing with a 180 on the snow spinning in the same direction, kindof like you're doing the 2nd half of the 360 all in one fluid motion (I guess it's called a 180 with a revert?) before hitting 3's, because that way you learn to control landings where you might not get the full rotation.


No. I am no where near freestyle pro, more of the type of guy that likes to go where no one else has gone. I just cant seem to get the full rotation in the air. Do i need to like flick my legs or head or something?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

sedition said:


> Subject has been covered many times. Use the search option and look in the "tips" sticky.


I am not the sharpest tool in the shed plus this is my first day here. What does sticky mean?


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

Nono sorry, I was trying to say that I am definitely not a freestyle pro, I wasn't inferring anything about your freestyle pro-ness . As for stickies, they're threads that stay permanently at the top of the thread list ("stickied" if you will). They will definitely have a ton of tips relating to what you're asking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

for 360 =
wind up : twist your upper body in the opposite direction of you spin in the air
take a little turn at the end of the jump to give you more rotation (little carve)
pop+ release windup
suck up knees
tcheck your landing spot
stretch your knees a little(don't stretch them completely!!! just a little) , and land 
( try landing a little bit on your tail or nose
this will prevent you from taking and edge)
540 =
same just more wind up


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> At the top of the page, you will see topics that are pinned there. I wrote a very thorough article on spinning 3`s. Read that and then come back with questions. To really help you we need to work on specific issues. Right now it is too general to really narrow down why you are having trouble, try to be specific.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/778-just-some-basic-how-tos.html#post4988
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. I think i can get a clean one down this year.


----------

